# Highlights on the home page not working



## macworks (Nov 8, 2006)

When I load the home page (which I do every day), the columns of forum highlights are not being updated. I've seen the same articles for about two weeks now.

This is rather annoying because I usually click on two or more items in that list everyday and try to help some folks out.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 20, 2006)

Fixed


----------

